# Does Zidane deserve the Golden Ball?



## fayis (Jul 18, 2006)

vote for zidane.. 

I found this link on net.. friends, please vote in favour of zidane... let zidane win in every place... 

*www.fifa.urega.com/zidane.aspx


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 18, 2006)

I think he does actually. If that idiot had abused my mother I would have punched him in the face myself.

Even that Italian agreed that Zidane just said "If you want my shirt so badly, I'll give it to you after the match" - which I felt was very funny and witty, and cannot be an excuse for abusing filthily.

Zidane got his red card, missed a chance to help France win the world cup, was not allowed to collect his silver medal... I think that's punishment enough for a headbutt in retaliation to filthy language.

I watched every match, and no single player (except for Cannavaro) impressed me as much as Zidane did, he's just a magician with the ball, and none of the attitude that stars like the Brazillians have and none of the slyness that Christiano Ronaldo has... he WAS really the best player at the cup, so taking that away for a red card is silly!

Raaabo


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 18, 2006)

I also had seen every match.. and once there was David Becham... or whatever the name spells.. When he had his 1st free-kick shot and i was saying, he can't be that good. But he indeed changed that free-kick into a GOAL, which was really a good shot to look and comment on.

But ofcourse - Zinadin Zidane.. he did deserve the Golden Ball and even with his red card in his final international match, he got it. So everyone can just imagine how truly magnificant is that player.

peace


----------



## blueshift (Jul 18, 2006)

Ofcourse he deserves the Golden Ball. Voted for Zidane


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes of course Golden ball for Zizuo.Koi shak?


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 19, 2006)

yes ofcourse zizou deserves the ball since it is given to him for superb playing not for fightin


----------



## mukul (Jul 19, 2006)

ya zizou played awsome...
exceept for his and henry's silent hatred ....france play has been gud...
his play was always bright ...i m his huge fan.........ya he deserved golden ball......voted for him!!!

but ARGENTINA.....my team....my precious.....(plz dont mess on this)


----------



## Blended Pain (Jul 20, 2006)

Was he right in hitting him ? No. Simply put, he's a pro, one of the best, everybody abuses and provokes, every single match. Zizou only let the pressure get to him, that's all.

Does he deserve the golden ball ? The way he played this world cup, ofcourse.

Though France would've done better, probably won the cup if you ask me, if he hadn't done it, you really can't deny the way he played this time.
But thank god he did that, France lost and my second favourite team won the cup! The best part about it? Italy's penalty-curse is finally lifted!


----------



## draco (Jul 20, 2006)

well, i would say that zizou deserves the Golden Ball. voted for him.


----------



## anispace (Jul 20, 2006)

> The sanitation of football continues apace: now, it seems, even verbal provocation is unacceptable, after Fifa today banned Marco Materazzi for two matches for his part in Zinedine Zidane's infamous sending-off during the World Cup final.
> 
> Zidane's violent conduct inevitably produced a three-match suspension, which will come into effect should he come out of retirement, while he was also fined 7500 Swiss francs (£3260). Materazzi is 5000 Swiss francs (£2170) worse off.
> 
> ...



*football.guardian.co.uk/News_Story/0,,1825192,00.html


----------



## freakanomics (Jul 20, 2006)

why not? After all, zizou has been the best player in international football for almost a decade. He deserves respect, and i think Materazzi didn't know it. In my opinion, materazzi really deserved the headbutt and zizou really deserved the golden ball......


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 20, 2006)

Well in my opinion he single handadly (or foot whatever) took his team to the final It can be a matter to be argue whether It was correct or not what he did in final but that's a diffrent topic. He contributed nicly for his team through out the world cup he definetely deserves the GOLDEN ball. I vote for him.


----------



## ejvyas (Jul 21, 2006)

yup...Zidane ROCKS


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 21, 2006)

nopes sorry,not because of that silly "head-butt" incident,but simply because other players like cannavaro played better.
Zidane got the ball b'coz of his reputation and good name.

And as for head-butting incident the one who provokes should be punished and not the one replies.


----------



## Venom (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, some one or the other deserved it na?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 25, 2006)

If Zidane was insulted then I completely support him. Anyone would have done what he did.

For all those italy supporters who want Zidane Penalised, think yourself in that position as Raabo has.

Aditya


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 26, 2006)

He got a red card for his behavior in the field - LIVE football game, which is not allowed, according to the referees. That's All. That doesn't mean hes a bad player. And for his good sportmanship he got the golden ball. I cheered for him. Im sure everyone else here did that too !!!

Why are we still talking about zidane.. he may already be back home and polishing his golden ball everyday.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 26, 2006)

Of Course He Does...


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 31, 2006)

YUP he deserves it.Or he deseves a Golden Helmet,Bcoz his skills with head were better than feet


----------



## fayis (Aug 11, 2006)

thanx to everybody...


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 11, 2006)

Zidane is star player

*star.walagata.com/w/flubby/headbutterfingers.gif

*de.fishki.net/picsp/france_italy_48.gif

*joselitow.iespana.es/1234.gif

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/470/limezidane0ud.gif


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha the last one was great, there's a mario one around too, pwnt!


----------



## Blended Pain (Aug 14, 2006)

I see opinions against Materazzi here, which is very suprising. Whatever Materazzi called him, it's perfectly fine, it happens in EVERY SINGLE GAME. Zizou just took to the pressure and deserved the red card. He also deserved the Golden ball the way he played. Personally I like to think of it as "his hand of god" moment.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 20, 2006)

Those images are nothing but making a complete fun of zidane. Dunno how can fans here didn't complaint about it yet. And dunno why this thread is still open. Seem no use really. Sorry didn't mean anything bad about this thread though.

peace


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 20, 2006)

@prince heart: dude, chill! humour makes things easier on everyone.

@blended pain: i agree with you 100%!

@venom: and I'm sure you've also heard the chlormint one.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 20, 2006)

anyone know where i can download the mod for mortal kombat?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 20, 2006)

@jz2linkinpark: I doubt if it is an actual mod.... If it is, then WOW


----------

